# Вертеброгенная торакалгия



## СветланаБондаренко (19 Май 2011)

я пролечилась у невропатолога почти месяц,не большие улучшения есть(рука поднимается),но боли не проходят,ноющая боль постоянно присутствует,а работа связанна с физическими нагрузками,и как дальше быть я не знаю,помогите советом.


----------



## abelar (19 Май 2011)

Уважаемая Светлана. Поподробнее, если можно. Что болит? Что не поднимается? ЧТо невролог лечил? И что в результате?
А, то прям как в анегдоте:
-Звонок в дверь. Мужик открывает. На пороге-бабка с косой..
-Ты кто?
-Я? - твоя смерть..
-Ну и чо?
-Ну, и *ВСЁ!*


----------

